# Codice della Strada



## freakit

Ciao a tutti!
Il codice della strada (o codice stradale) in spagnolo è el Còdigo de la carretera? No vero?
Devo fare un favore ad un amico che è stato pizzicato per eccesso di velocità ed è mezzora che sto diventando matto  Grazie!


----------



## xeneize

Bè, in Argentina è _*Codigo de ruta*_...E penso proprio che in Spagna sia _*de carretera*..._


----------



## Neuromante

No.
Es *"código estradal*"

_Código de la carretera_ sería más o menos el código de buena conducta en la película Mad Max o las reglas de cortesía entre camioneros (Los diversos toques de pita, el mantener despierto a alguien que lleva una ruta demasiado larga con mensajes por la conexión vía radio, respetar las rutas...)


----------



## xeneize

Ah ok no lo sabía, miré y es curioso el hecho de que _estradal_ no aparezca en el Rae.
Así que se distingue entre el _código de comportamiento_ y las normas propiamente dichas?..En Italia no me resulta, sería _codice stradale_ y ya está.


----------



## Neuromante

No es que se distinga. Solo que la forma "de la carretera" implicaría eso. En realidad no se usa, pero ese sería el significado, como "Código de honor" "Código de los piratas" o "Código de los viticultores" 

De todos modos muchisimas palabras con el sufijo "al" no las encontrarás, precisamente porque es un sufijo. Se tiende a obviarlas En este caso en concreto sería "referente a la carretera", 
Pero cuidado; se está abusando muchísimo, hasta el ridículo, cuando se usa para referirse a un tipo de negocio o lugar: Ejemplo "Clinical" para referirse a algo que es poco más que una consulta médica con tres camillas en lugar de una.


----------



## freakit

¡Pues, gracias a los dos!
Ahora lo que me harìa falta es encontrarlo en alguna pàgina, pero ya no pinta con el foro 
¡Gracias, de nuevo!


----------



## freakit

¿Puede ser que sea el Còdigo de Circulaciòn?


----------



## xeneize

Sí, ya entiendo muy bien lo de "código de la carretera" 
En cuanto a las palabras, tenés razón, muchas no constan, y no me refiero a los neologismos, tampoco. Sobre eso, no cabe duda.


----------



## llenyador

freakit said:


> ¿Puede ser que sea el Còdigo de Circulaciòn?


 
Sí, sí. En españa es "código de circulación".


----------



## xeneize

Ah...ahí donde vos cuál es más usado, _codigo de circulación_ o _codigo estradal_?


----------



## xeneize

Se me ocurre que también en la Argentina sería *Codigo de circulación*, igualito.


----------



## llenyador

No sé si preguntas a mi. En Barcelona nadie sabe lo que es un "código estradal". Bueno tampoco conocen mucho el de circulación, pero en otro sentido...


----------



## zuzkita

En la DGT (Dirección General de Tráfico) se puede leer lo siguiente:

Decreto de 25 de septiembre de 1934 aprobando el *Código de la Circulación* y sus Anexos. (Gaceta núm. 269, de 26 de septiembre). Únicamente quedan en vigor los siguientes artículos: 6, 7, 126, 127, 275, 279. III, 288, 290, 292, 292 bis, y 312. 

Pero el título de esa página es *Normativa de Tráfico*.

La DGT define el código de circulación como "Reglamento de circulación de vehículos".

Saludos


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo también he oído decir "Reglamento de tránsito" en México.. Pero "código estradal" me suena bien..


----------

